# Assembling a Gaming PC and need help/suggestions?



## anthony.praveen (Dec 26, 2013)

Please help me with factors like, compatability, buy place - online/shops in chennai, better combination and so on. I need suggestions on Sound Card, Graphics Card and of course since it is a desktop a nice Cabinet.

Motherboard:	Intel DB85FL 4th Generation Motherboard
Processor:	Intel 3.4 GHz LGA1150 4670K i5 4th Generation Processor
RAM :	 Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM
Hard Disk:	Seagate 1TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive (ST1000DM003)
DVD Burner:	Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive
Power Supply:	Corsair VS 550 SMPS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

fill these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 26, 2013)

fill these Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST

*Motherboard:	Intel DB85FL 4th Generation Motherboard
Processor:	Intel 3.4 GHz LGA1150 4670K i5 4th Generation *

HUGE MISTAKE,YOU ARE WASTING THE 16K CPU!
*Fill the questionnaire first!*


----------



## anthony.praveen (Dec 27, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: Engineering Studies, not clear on exact applications at the moment. Possibly more of internet browsers and rarely could be specific applications like matlab. Could spend time on games like GTA, NFS, Battlfield, Masseffect, EA Football, Cricket. Video players - VLC, MEDIA PLAYER.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40-50 K w/o monitor.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Depends on the configuration suggested, open for both. Honestly, have not tried more of overclocking earlier but love to just to see/explore new performance ranges.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 Tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: would love to use my 42 led screen but generally 21 inches monitor.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: monitor and speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: now, this weekend possibily

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: no, I am going to try it for the first time

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Chennai, open for flipkarts/snapdeals

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: love the flat cabinets which look like projectors, any suggestions.?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

i5 4570-13.6k
asus b85m g-6.3k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb -2.4k or 8gb -4.8k
270x- 15.5k
wd blue 1 tb -4k
asus odd-1k
seasonic s12ii 520-4k
 antec gx700-4k/betfenix merc alpha 2.9k
logitech mk200-.7k

alternatively you can also consider fx 6300(7.4k) and asus m5 a97 evo r 2.0(8k) which can be overclocked along with gtx 760 which offers more gaming experience.
the intel rig cant be overclocked.


i suggest to get fx6300 based rig.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

fx 6300 (7400)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
WD Blue 1 TB (4100)
Asus R9 270X DCII 2 GB (16000)
Seasonic S12II 520 W (4200)
Antec GX700 (4000)
Asus optical drive (1000)
Logitech MK200 (800)

total: 47k


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> fx 6300 (7400)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
> Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2400)
> WD Blue 1 TB (4100)
> ...



+1 for this...
See if you can stretch your budget to get R9 280X


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Intel i5 4430 @ 12.7k

Gigabyte B85-D3H @ 6.3k

Kingston 4gb hyperx blue 1600mhz @ 2400

Seasonic S12ii 520 @ 4.2k

Sapphire/Asus R9 270x 2gb  @ 16k

Wd Cavier Blue 1TB @ 4k

Asus 24x BLK Dvd @ 1k

Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 @ 3k

Logitech MK200 @ 0.7k

TOTAL @ 50,300*


----------



## anthony.praveen (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for all the contributions so far, for various reasons i am not a great fan of AMD so taking suggestions from all your replies  (mainly form Akash) here is the one i have finalized. As usual your thoughts/comments/suggestions are welcome.

Processor:	Intel 3.4 GHz LGA1150 4670K i5 4th Generation Processor 

Motherboard:	Intel DB85FL 4th Generation Motherboard

RAM:	Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM or Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX)

Power Supply:	Corsair VS 550 SMPS or Seasonic 520W Power Supply

Hard Disk:	Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) or Seagate 1TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive (ST1000DM003)

DVD Burner:	Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive

Coolers:		Processor - Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooling Fan
		Cabinet - Cooler Master 80 mm Green LED Fan Cooler

Cabinet:		BitFenix Merc Alpha or Antec X1 or Antec GX700

Wireless Keyboard: Logitech MK240 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo	

UPS:		APC Back UPS 600vA 230v


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

very wrong choices all 
why dont you accept members' suggestions?

very wrong choices all 
why dont you accept members' suggestions?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

anthony.praveen said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions so far, for various reasons i am not a great fan of AMD so taking suggestions from all your replies  (mainly form Akash) here is the one i have finalized. As usual your thoughts/comments/suggestions are welcome.
> 
> ...



Very bad choice  where is graphic card in that rig ???????

get this with eyes closed :

*Intel i5 4430 @ 12.7k

Gigabyte B85-D3H @ 6.3k

Kingston 4gb hyperx blue 1600mhz @ 2400

Seasonic S12ii 520 @ 4.2k

Sapphire/Asus R9 270x 2gb @ 16k

Wd Cavier Blue 1TB @ 4k

Asus 24x BLK Dvd @ 1k

Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 @ 3k

Logitech MK200 @ 0.7k

TOTAL @ 50,300*

Get 4gb ram later - currently 4gb ram is fine for games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

anthony.praveen said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thanks for all the contributions so far, for various reasons i am not a great fan of AMD so taking suggestions from all your replies  (mainly form Akash) here is the one i have finalized. As usual your thoughts/comments/suggestions are welcome.
> 
> ...



A gaming rig and no GPU 



ASHISH65 said:


> Very bad choice  where is graphic card in that rig ???????
> 
> get this with eyes closed :
> 
> ...



@OP:To add to that,you can get a GTX 760 if you spend 4k more


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

@OP; what is the problem with AMD? Just because you haven't used it does not mean its bad or Intel is better.


----------



## anthony.praveen (Dec 31, 2013)

Fine, i take ur suggestions guys. Thanks everyone, i am ordering this on the New Year Day. Any last words are still welcome 

Processor:	AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor

Motherboard:	Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 Motherboard

RAM:	Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G)

Graphics Card:	Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card

HardDisk:	Seagate 1TB Desktop Internal Sata Drive (ST1000DM003)

Powersupply:	Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU

DVD Drive:	Asus DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS DVD Drive

Cabinet:	Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat CPU Cabinet

Joystick:	ThrustMaster USB Joystick


----------



## mooseontheloose (Dec 31, 2013)

anthony.praveen said:


> Fine, i take ur suggestions guys. Thanks everyone, i am ordering this on the New Year Day. Any last words are still welcome



Ordering online? From where?


----------



## anthony.praveen (Dec 31, 2013)

Is this true? "Asus M5A97 R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard has an onboard USB 3.0 header, but the Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case does not have front panel USB 3.0 ports" should i try some other cabinet.?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

anthony.praveen said:


> Fine, i take ur suggestions guys. Thanks everyone, i am ordering this on the New Year Day. Any last words are still welcome
> 
> Processor:    AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor
> 
> ...



Get Coolermaster k350 @3.2k and spent rest money on Sapphire R9 270x


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

you can get better prices locally.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

get wd blue 1 tb hdd. also get 270x rather than spending money on costlier case. also dont forget to order the *EVO* version of the mobo.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Dec 31, 2013)

OP, why on holy hell would you want a 650ti when you can get r9 270x? 
   

Also, you can try out SunTek computers on ritchie street.
you can contact ameen: 9600040786

also, i'd suggest you to check out a few shops there and check their prices and compare with suntek and buy where you get a better price.

get 270x and do NOT get 650ti


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

Arihant Computers,Ritchie Street is also a good vendor.

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Gigabyte H87-D3H -7800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200, (Alternative:Kingston)
Asus R9 270X 2GB -16500,
Corsair 200R -3500, (Alternative:Antec GX700)
Seasonic S12II 520w -4600,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4200,
Microsoft gaming Combo 800 -1200.
TOTAL -58100.

If you bargain you can get a bit cheaper for the whole config.
PS: Wish you a Happy & Prosperous New Year 2014.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

^^200r is not good


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

OP dont go for anything below 270X


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 2, 2014)

This is what i ended up finally, i have provided the price and source of purchase. Expecting all the delivery to be completed atleast in a week. I will update my comments on the assembling experience and performance very soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

anthony.praveen said:


> View attachment 13134
> 
> This is what i ended up finally, i have provided the price and source of purchase. Expecting all the delivery to be completed atleast in a week. I will update my comments on the assembling experience and performance very soon.



congrats  post pics after getting your hands on it.  some items are overpriced though.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 2, 2014)

Congo , you should have good intel rig @ 56k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Most of the products are overpriced. You should have checked local prices first.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2014)

anthony.praveen said:


> View attachment 13134
> 
> This is what i ended up finally, i have provided the price and source of purchase. Expecting all the delivery to be completed atleast in a week. I will update my comments on the assembling experience and performance very soon.



Most of the component prices are too overpriced so check local prices and bargain for the whole config.OK.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Most of the component prices are too overpriced so check local prices and bargain for the whole config.OK.



he already got the rig.


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 2, 2014)

Folks, this is the problem... This is why i had requested for suggestions on place of purchase as well. as per my research this is the lowest possible price i could get in chennai every vendor i approached gave the excuse of tax in the state, i am not sure how far it is true but all the quotations i had got for the same configuration was much costlier than what i have got online. fine now i have purchased and so i don't have any other choice. 

got a problem now for which i need your suggestions as quick as possible. 

The graphics card is out of stock and i have got a call from it depot for a change of brand. i.e. from 


Asus Radeon R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9270X-DC2-2GD5)

to

MSI Radeon R9 Series R9 270X 2GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (R9 270X GAMING 2G). - Rs. 18567

it is costlier than the Asus model.

is there a different graphics card which I could go for within my budget? I can see 2 versions, hawk and gaming in msi T9 270x


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2014)

Cancel the order of graphics card and get the money back for it. Then buy from here:-
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X DC2 2GB DDR5 (R9270X-DC2-2GD5 - R9270X-DC2-2GD5 - - 22,500.00)
HIS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X ICEQ X2 BOOST CLOCK 2GB DDR5


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 3, 2014)

@Cilus Both are out of stock, only this is available - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 4GB DDR5 OC BOOST. Not sure about its performance, just waiting for some help.

Got another problem here with the stock, RAM which i ordered might get delayed. Guys need you to pour your suggestions here. Should i wait for - *Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G)* or may be order - *Gskill 4Gb X 1 Ddr3 1600Mhz Cl9 Ripjaws X RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)* or *Gskill 4Gb X 1 Ddr3 1600Mhz Cl9 Sniper RAM* which is slightly costlier than Kingston but it's heat spreader and lifetime warranty looks appealing. I get these for Rs.2957 from snapdeal, is there a better place?

@Cilus Both are out of stock, only this is available - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 4GB DDR5 OC BOOST. Not sure about its performance, just waiting for some help.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Get sapphire r9 270x 2gb one with eyes closed

*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-dual-x-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-oc.html


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

can the 270x utilize 4gb?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

order ram here - Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) - Kingston: Flipkart.com



snap said:


> can the 270x utilize 4gb?



NO...


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

wut!? why not


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

snap said:


> wut!? why not



Rarely few game utilizes over 2gb vram @ 1080p, over 3-4gb vram is only useful if you are going for multigpu setup or Play with skyrim + heavy mods

270x is not that powerful gpu to utilize 4gb of vram


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get sapphire r9 270x 2gb one with eyes closed
> 
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC (R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - - 19,500.00)



even thats out of stock 
you got to go till the checkout page to know that bro

Folks one question here, what if i want to go for a simpler graphic card.? Something like a *'XFX HD 7770 1GB DDR5 Graphic Cards'*, how far would the performance degrade. Help me here with some example.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2014)

anthony.praveen said:


> even thats out of stock
> you got to go till the checkout page to know that bro
> 
> Folks one question here, what if i want to go for a simpler graphic card.? Something like a *'XFX HD 7770 1GB DDR5 Graphic Cards'*, how far would the performance degrade. Help me here with some example.



Give them a call once. they are known for not updating their website.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

anthony.praveen said:


> even thats out of stock
> you got to go till the checkout page to know that bro
> 
> Folks one question here, what if i want to go for a simpler graphic card.? Something like a *'XFX HD 7770 1GB DDR5 Graphic Cards'*, how far would the performance degrade. Help me here with some example.




you better avoid xfx brand. stick with asus ,gigabyte,sapphire


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 4, 2014)

what???? you have budget to get r9 270x and thinking of hd 7770 ?? no please


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 6, 2014)

Friends,

I have tried everything from online stores to local vendors, the graphics card - R9 270x is not available in market and would be available only after a couple of weeks. This is my configuration, please suggest a suitable/powerful graphics card other than R9 270x.

CABINET	        Cooler Master HAF912 USB 3.0 Combat Gaming Cabinet*
MOTHERBOARD	Asus M5A97EVO-R2.0 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard
PROCESSOR	        AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor
RAM	                Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
HARD DISK	        Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)
SMPS	Seasonic    520W Power Supply (S12II-520)
DVD DRIVE	        Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive

Need it ASAP as all other products are ready except the graphics card.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

anthony.praveen said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have tried everything from online stores to local vendors, the graphics card - R9 270x is not available in market and would be available only after a couple of weeks. This is my configuration, please suggest a suitable/powerful graphics card other than R9 270x.
> 
> ...



if you cant get 270x , try gtx 760 if it is under your budget. else,i think you should wait until it comes to stock.


----------



## anthony.praveen (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am back 
I was able to conclude on the below configuration, i have mentioned everything i have bought so that it might be helpful for future buyers.

CABINET	Cooler Master HAF912 USB 3.0 Combat Gaming Cabinet*
MOTHERBOARD	Asus M5A97EVO-R2.0 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard
PROCESSOR	AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320 8 Core Piledriver Processor
GRAPHICS CARD	MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G Graphic Card
RAM	Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
HARD DISK	Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)
SMPS	Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520)
DVD DRIVE	Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive
KEYBOARD	Logitech MK330 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo
MOUSE PAD	Headturnerz Flaming Stallion Mousepad MP-0006
JOYSTICK	Enter E-GPV Single W Vibration USB Game Pad
GAME DVD	GTA 4 Grand Theft Auto 4 IV & Episodes From Liberty City PC Game
OS	Windows 8.1 Pro Student

I have the budget now to go for a individual monitor for this, prefer 23 inches HD monitors. I have googled a bit and got these 2 narrowed down, looking for HDMI output so ruled out Dell. Share your thoughts...

samsung s23c350h and 
lg 23EA53V


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

for monitor , try AOC i2369vm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

Also post individual prices.


----------

